# Hessen Open 2012



## Fabian Auroux (Feb 5, 2012)

So the Competition is over and I am finally home again.

The Competition was really fun and we got also some nice results:

Corny got a 7.03 Single, And a sub 9 Average in every Round. 8.8x, 8.6x (only not ER because his Cube felt down on the last attempt -> 9.2x; 7.22 Counting) and 8.34 ER Average in the final Times: (8.05), 8.05, 8.46, 8.52, (9.27). 

Ramon Dersch got the ER Average for Master Magic: 1.95

Sebastian Weyer got a 30.30 4x4 Single.. but his Averages were still crap

My Personal Accomplishment was a 11.93 Average in the Second Round.. still using 2-Look OLL


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like a crazy comp @[email protected]


----------

